# Bruckner on DVD/Blu-ray



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Recently I've been purchasing and enjoying orchestral performances on DVD and Blu-ray, and was wondering what Bruckner in that medium might be worthwhile. There appear to be two (nearly) complete symphony sets available:

Gergiev and the Munich Philharmonic live at the Monastery of St. Florian in Linz:









Theilemann and the Staatskappelle Dresden live at various locations.









Does anyone have thoughts on either of these? Or any other DVD/Blu-ray Bruckner recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

If you are Celi fan, this boxset is a must-have - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sergiu-Celibidache-conducts-Bruckner-DVD/dp/B007VLHP9K/









Complement this with two other DVDs (Celi in St.Florian rehearsing Mass in F minor and B9) and you're all set. Add another B4 and B5 on ArtHaus Musik if you really enjoy Celi's approach. Don't forget B7 with BPO on Blu-ray even if just for the documentary (a must-see). As a result, you'll have B4 - B9 and Mass in F minor (incomplete performance and rehearsal snippets, 60 minutes). I keep all of these in my collection.

Also there are separate Gunter Wand/NDR performances, reissued as a couple of boxed sets titled "Gunter Wand Edition" (for example, https://www.amazon.com/Gunter-Bruckner-Schubert-Symphonies-Sinfonieorchester/dp/B000A16SLO) but as they contain same separate DVDs in outer cardboard box it's probably easier to find cheap individual ones which interest you the most. The works included are B4 - B9 and the performances are consistently fine.


----------

